# New Combo



## longshot (Nov 23, 2013)

I took my wife to lunch today at an Italian restaraunt she wanted to try and next door was a little mom and pop (literally) tackle shop. So naturally I went in there and was quite surprised at how much inventory they had. By the time lunch was over I had purchased two Daiwa Tatula 100H baitcaster reels and two Daiwa Crossfire 701 MHFB rods spooled with 12lb Stren mono. All for less than 300.00. 
Does anyone have any experience with these reels? They seem pretty nice to me.


----------



## hoohoorjoo (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a 100H and a 100P and I am loving them!


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2014)

Expensive lunch! :LOL2: 

Congrats on the new weapons.


----------



## lvmark342 (Jan 19, 2016)

Nothing wrong with your reels. Dollar for dollar, some of the best. They are all I use for bass fishing.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------

